# Follow up to: Ford 1600 Hydraulic problem (Sept 2nd)



## louis krampota (Sep 2, 2018)

I contacted you about a problem with my Ford 1600 and don"t agree with the solutions offered me and am looking for more information. Please revisit my post from Sept 2nd. Mr Wells said the Hydraulic and transmission chamber are connected on my 1600 and this is why my Hydraulic and gear oils are mixing. I drained my hydraulic chamber (the oil was clear and not contaminated) and set the tractor with the front end 24" lower than the rear. The transmission was overfull and actually running out the fill hole. After 24 hours I set the tractor on level ground, opened the hydraulic drain plug, and absolutely nothing came out. Nothing had run from the transmission into the hydraulic chamber. 
Mr wells also said the transmission acts as a settling chamber for the hydraulics system. This is not the case as both the suction and return lines flow directly into the hydraulic chamber. I did check the intake screen in the hydraulic chamber and it was clean as new.
I contend that on the 1600 there ARE two separate chambers for the hydraulic and gear oils as the operators manual states. Also, because the hydraulic chamber had gotten to a level of about 2" from the bottom of the chamber and the transmission was almost overflowing I am guessing that hydraulic oil is getting into the gear oil from a leak in the lift cover and lift arm assembly. This is why the hyd level is dropping and gear oil level is rising.
I am at a point now where the entire system is drained (the foam had pretty much disappeared) and am ready to refill it. Where do you think the hyd oil could be getting into the gear oil? I think it is under the cover around the lift cylinder sleeve. I don't know how all this works. Also if the leak isn't bad i'm wondering if I can go ahead and fill the entire system with UTF to avoid any future contamination. Can I do this? The lift has been working fine. If I don't repair the leak then I will have to monitor the levels as the hyd chamber will continue to drop and the trans side will continue to rise. 
_ I did follow your reasoning about the chambers being connected and it only sounds reasonable to be set up this way. I don't know why the 1600 is different but it is. The hyd system is independent of everything else. Sorry for the disagreement but hope further understanding of my situation will not only help me but others as well. Thanks _


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Different version of the 1600 than I have worked on. Focus on the lift cylinder in the rockshaft cover. Bet it is leaking and that oil will drop right into the transmission.


----------



## louis krampota (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks! That is what I was thinking also. Would it most likely be a seal or gasket? I am not familiar with what is shown on the diagram of the lift cylinder and cover or how it works.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Internal oil ports with seals once you lift the rockshaft housing.


----------



## cedarwurx (Mar 8, 2020)

louis krampota i came across this post and if you happen to get a notification i am wondering if you had figured out what the problem was and your remedy ? i recently picked up a 77 1600 that was all but DOA and have success bringing it back to life. As you experienced i to have an issue with the transmission fluids. Milky looking. Hydraulic fluid looks clean but is low. Did you end up using UTF ? everything i have found say gear oil in transmission


----------



## BW Moore (Jun 23, 2019)

Cedarwurx, I, too, just came across this post. I have a '78 Ford 1600 2wd with the same exact issue you have. Milky Trans fluid and clear hydraulic fluid. I have been using Traveller's (TSC) Premium Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, which seems to be currently out of stock. I am now looking for something else compatable. Maintaining these 1600's can be a challenge, but I'm doing as much as I can to keep her going.


----------



## cedarwurx (Mar 8, 2020)

BW Moore said:


> Cedarwurx, I, too, just came across this post. I have a '78 Ford 1600 2wd with the same exact issue you have. Milky Trans fluid and clear hydraulic fluid. I have been using Traveller's (TSC) Premium Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, which seems to be currently out of stock. I am now looking for something else compatable. Maintaining these 1600's can be a challenge, but I'm doing as much as I can to keep her going.


I have since drained both the transmission and hydraulic chambers. I replaced both with UTF and have had no problems since. The hydraulic piston needed a new O ring which I replaced and has been working great since. Love the little tractor. Just wish I could find a bucket for it.


----------

